# Bubba Wolf



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Captain Spaulding himself, Sid Haig will make his feature film directorial debut in 2006 with the live action adaptation of Mitch Hyman's comic, "Bubba the ******* Werewolf".

www.bubbawolf.net


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the link DS. I was telling Pact about this sometime ago. Funny thing is, I mixed up Sid's part in the movie as the title character with that of Billy Bob Thornton. I wonder how I managed to do something like that...?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> Funny thing is, I mixed up Sid's part in the movie as the title character with that of Billy Bob Thornton. I wonder how I managed to do something like that...?


Lack of attention to detail.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

If that link doesn't work, there's always this one:

http://www.bubbathemovie.com/

The first site won't load, and the second gives you no information.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> Lack of attention to detail.


Hmmmm...I wasn't the one who left out the rest of the film/comics title in my thread title.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Trailer Park Werewolves. Monster Truck rallies. KFC. 

The soundtrack better have a lot of banjo!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> ...I wasn't the one who left out the rest of the film/comics title in my thread title.


That was how I _wanted_ the title to read - I created it especially for this thread. I have _excellent_ attention to detail. Besides, that's the _actual_ URL!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Faustian_Pact said:


> Trailer Park Werewolves.


You mean like the Trailer Park Boys?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> That was how I _wanted_ the title to read - I created it especially for this thread. I have _excellent_ attention to detail. Besides, that's the _actual_ URL!


Whoa! Cool out, Kemosabe'! We're friends here, ya know? I felt like you insulted me because I made a minor mistake. I tried to rib you a little bit and it seems you're getting your undies in a bunch. If you weren't trying to insult me, then please accept my apology. The next time use a smiley so I think you're just joshin' me.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> If you weren't trying to insult me, then please accept my apology. The next time use a smiley so I think you're just joshin' me.


I accept your apology, you sensitive thing, you.


----------

